# The Lawyer Who Became DuPont's Worst Nightmare.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From The New York Times Magazine

A compelling read about a chemical that is coursing through your veins as you read this......courtesy of DuPont. Carcajou (Ray) brought this to my attention and if you find this lengthy read to your "liking" please give your like to carcajou and not me.

Regards, Mike

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/10/magazine/the-lawyer-who-became-duponts-worst-nightmare.html


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

The suffering the affected have been going through.....

Thanks for putting it up for me Mike, someday i'll get up to speed. Well, hopefully.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Very informative. Sure does make me trust DuPont. Again, no one really held liable.

Oops. We knew and didn't tell you. It wasn't anyone's fault.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My theory of why we have so many folks from India here in the states has DuPont at the front and center as the culprit, nothing would surprise me about them....including the dude that chopped the guy into pieces


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I remember reading a related article about this on maybe Huff Post or somewhere else.

"Follow the money". Our entire area has been buzzing about the Dow/DuPont merger, with DuPont suddenly leaving after having headquarters here for over 200 years (I think part of the company will remain here)

Gunpowder was made here for hundreds of years.

I'm beginning to think this has something to do with the merger. The merger was announced kind of suddenly-in between the first lawsuit and this latest article.

I'm a few miles "upstream" from Wilmingon's DuPont facilities. Wouldn't want to be downstream from them.

We actually have an even larger chemical company, BASF, in Wilmington, too.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My son in Atlanta told me to tell carcajou that he gave this read 2 thumbs up.......I emailed it to him Ray.

Regards, Mike


----------

